
Sandstorm now supports RHEL 7, CentOS 7, Arch, and more - hypertexthero
https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-11-10-rhel-centos-arch-support
======
0xCMP
I use sandstorm right now. It's be absolutely great so far. The only downside
is some of the apps either aren't packaged the best or aren't truly designed
for Sandstorm, but other than that the system itself is rock solid. I hope the
team will start helping out projects and developers get apps out faster and
more reliably.

~~~
mnutt
In my experience they're doing quite a bit to help people port apps. Every
time I've posted to the mailing list or hopped on IRC, someone has been there
to help out. The nature of sandstorm's security controls means that any given
app is either going to be really easy to port or quite difficult. Apps that
don't make backend network requests tend to be pretty easy.

One challenge I've run into is that for an app to truly fit into sandstorm it
needs its authentication and user management removed. This usually isn't too
hard (just ripping out code) but it can be hard to upstream changes in a way
that doesn't break stuff, then as the sandstorm maintainer you have to contend
with merge conflicts as the upstream app releases new versions.

~~~
0xCMP
Yea I've noticed that as well. There are also minor issues with file needing
to be used for it to work requiring developers to use their entire app every
deploy.

I was going to start developing my future projects (opensource and private)
with this idea in mind so I don't have to worry about trying to make it work.

------
secfirstmd
Sandstorm really is awesome. Wish the process of building apps to work for it
was happening even faster!

------
r00fus
Does anyone have a good spreadsheet app with near-feature equivlance to google
sheets (filters, conditional formats, etc). Tried EtherCalc and it's ok for
issue lists, but a bit limited for status reporting.

------
mcpherrinm
Cool. This was one of the blockers for deploying Sandstorm for me.

~~~
sargun
Why don't you run a more modern Distributed / Kernel?

~~~
mynewtb
Some container/vm hosts can't do that.

------
jlgaddis
On (apparently) the original announcement [0], we're told that:

> _Sandstorm for Work is priced at $15 /user/month ..._

But if I click the "And more..." link just above that, I'm taken to another
page [1] that says:

> _Priced at $10 /user/month_

I assume they dropped the price at some point and $10/user/month is the
correct (current) pricing?

[0]: [https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-04-06-sandstorm-for-
work](https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-04-06-sandstorm-for-work) [1]:
[https://sandstorm.io/business](https://sandstorm.io/business)

~~~
kentonv
Yes: [https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-08-31-sandstorm-for-work-
read...](https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-08-31-sandstorm-for-work-ready)

Pricing is hard. :/

PS. The current pricing is $5/user/month if you pay for a year upfront!

------
AsyncAwait
I run a home Arch server and wanted to install Sandstorm on it a couple of
weeks ago to use GitLab, Etherpad etc. but ended up on a VPS because it wasn't
supported.

Now it is!

Thanks a lot for the work, sandstorm.io team!

------
diafygi
Does it still require a wildcard TLS cert if you want to use over https?

~~~
mnutt
Yes, though if you're just playing around with it, their sandcats.io service
will provision you one automatically for free.

------
DiThi
This is big news. There are many VPSs where I couldn't even try Sandstorm
(even in in Debian/Ubuntu) because of that requirement.

------
lasermike026
Like the licenses.

------
snvzz
With essential features such as centralised login (LDAP, AD, etc) as
proprietary plugins.

~~~
anc84
Essential in non-personal setups where paying just reasonable to me.

~~~
snvzz
Rather, essential in any setup with more than one user.

~~~
kentonv
The standard version supports e-mail, Google, and Github login with any number
of users.

~~~
snvzz
Supports cloud users... but doesn't support LDAP.

Sigh.

~~~
kentonv
The paid version supports LDAP.

------
a2tech
WTF is sandstorm?

~~~
adolph
I was asking myself that a moment ago and had to navigate around a bit to get
a better idea.

 _Sandstorm is a self-hostable web productivity suite._ It is also a
marketplace for components that fit within the suite. It has strong ideas
about security and the post's linked page is about how they are making that
security model available to versions of Linux that don't support some of the
Linux kernel's newer features.

~~~
emmelaich
Also, it uses Linux containerisation features, like Docker does. But is quite
different to Docker:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/sandstorm-
dev/_I7cHARM...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/sandstorm-
dev/_I7cHARMrZA/6sJkiKAq6rwJ)

